# 'I Hurt All Over'



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI'I Hurt All Over' http://cms.psychologytoday.com/articles/pt...501-000034.html~~[Note From Moderator: Removal of referrals to own websites. Please use the "Products, Services and Websites" forum for promotion of your own websites]~~


----------

